# Inappropriate Work/Office makeup



## luvsic (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Although I do not work yet, I am a business major and am going to be working in the field when I come out of school (not sure which field yet.) I was wondering what was actually INAPPROPRIATE for the workplace. 

My everyday makeup look consists of MAC's Tempting on my lids and underneath my eyes (for the extra bright-eyed awake look), Almay black-brown eyeliner, and I put some Ricepaper under my browbone and in the inner corners of my eyes. I also wear Ardell 109 false lashes. Yes yes, DAILY.







I read somewhere that anything with shimmer on it looks horrible and cheap in florescent lighting  so I might have to change things up to make it a little more neutral. Can anyone recommend any colors that lack the shine but have a similar warm effect that TEMPTING has?

Another problem I have is that I wear false lashes every day. Yes, I admit it, I am an addict. But they're easier than mascara and I am Asian, so I have sparse lashes so they enhance my look a lot. And when I say a lot I mean A LOT. Is this too much for the office, or will it look too cheap? You can't really tell from the front, but when I turn to the side they're really long and obvious. 

I just envision myself making a presentation in my falsies and this weird picture pops up into my head. I like the way I look with them on but it just seems a bit heavy because I have smaller eyes and although they don't overpower my eyes, they really do enhance them. I've gotten really accustomed to seeing my face with them now, I just don't look right without them :/

Just wanted some advice. TIA.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 13, 2009)

I think you could pull off falsies at work, just don't coat on tons of mascara with them and don't wear a super dramatic pair, you can find natural everyday lashes for sure! Use matte shadows that are very close to your skin's natural tone-Soft Brown,Espresso, ect. Avoid anything frosty and skip highlighter(anywhere on your face). Forget bright blush and go for soft neutral sheer rosey cheeks. Avoid lipgloss and frosty lipsticks again and go for a lipstick close to your lips natural shade. Fill your brows in and keep them groomed very neatly, I think doing just that makes a huge difference when your are wearing natural makeup.


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 13, 2009)

I would say go for a more matte and a bit lighter looking color like Cork e/s, but if you want to keep a _little_ shimmer in in go for Soba e/s *I looove this color for everyday!*. For the highlight I  would say the same, try something like Shroom e/s or even Vanilla e/s. For lashes, if you want a longer/fuller effect try some microfiber mascaras that add length like:Maybelline XXL Curl Power *volume plus length* or L'OREAL Double Extend Beauty Tubes Mascara and don't forget to curl your natural lashes! If you want to keep the falsies maybe go for the single false lashes and try to add them only to the ends of the eye for that bigger eye effect. Maybe you know this trick, but adding a white eye liner to the inner rim of the eye really makes the eyes pop/make them look awake! If you wear eyeliner,you can lightly line your lid with a black pencil liner and smudge it a bit for a more natural feel...I use to do the cat eye with gel liner _eveyday_ until I started doing this.

I use to work at a bank and had to tone down _my_ makeup. It doesn't mean "put on mascara and be done with it"...just try not to do crazy colors like bright neons, weird color combos, excessive glitter, or super dark everyday looks. Experiment with more natural colors...you'll get use to seeing yourself like that and not feel so weird with out your lashes. Hope this helps!


----------



## BeautyizPain (Sep 13, 2009)

well i'm an nc40 and my hg brown neutral is Folie..its a beautiful matte reddish brown i love this so much..you can put folie all over the lid and ricepaper or even vanilla as a highlight ..i prefer ricepaper because the folie is matte so i dont like an all matte look but its a perfect work appropriate look


----------



## luvsic (Sep 13, 2009)

Everyone, thank you so much for the advice!! 

I will stop by my local MAC and check out those colors next weekend. I actually quite tan (blame it on walking to class every day in the sweltering sun..) so I think that some browns will look good on me...I actually have a nice plum from Bobbi Brown, but I don't like how that looks on me for the every day. It's too dark. 

I wear shimmer bronzer daily too :O ok that is definitely going to change lol

MizzVivaGlam - I need to stay away from frosty things! D: a lot of my makeup is frosty...so not good for work...I think I need to invest in a good nude lipstick.

Cherrymint, I have tried single falsies and they don't work for me. I am not kidding when I say I have very SPARSE lashes...mascara makes my lashes look wirey and odd, and not very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So the single falsies just look more obviously fake, believe it or not. I think my problem right now is doing super-dark eyes....I don't know how else to explain it other than my eyes are kind of small (I am Asian!), and my double eyelid crease isn't that deep so any falsies or whatnot on me end up looking more dramatic than usual :/ haha. I don't do smokey eyes - definitely no - but I do line my eyes all the way around....hmm, I wish I had a picture to show you but I don't have a camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BeautyizPain - Yeah matte looks are always going to be work appropriate  but I like some shimmer in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to experiment around a little more to see what works for me...I use ricepaper for a highlight color, and I think that might be the little bit of shimmer I have. Otherwise I need another base color for my lids...hmm..


----------



## kariii (Sep 14, 2009)

luvsic, I'd love to see a photo of your eye make up so I can be able to 100% give you some advice.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 14, 2009)

IMO I think it does depend on the individual office, but across the board, mattes are good. They make utilizing colors more acceptable. If it were me, I'd stick to neutral shades and one or two little "pops" of color on the eye. Shimmers are fine, glitter is a huge NO. But then again, if you have the personality to rock it, then hey?! LOL.

Oh and smoky eyes are ok IMO as long as they are not too, too dark. You have to mute it for day, and get creative with the shade you use to smoke it (ie not black or dark brown)

But yeah, def balance mattes and shimmer. A general rule (no matter the setting your in) is to balances those textures.

Oh, and cat eyeliner is appropriate for all occasions, lol, but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## luvsic (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_luvsic, I'd love to see a photo of your eye make up so I can be able to 100% give you some advice._

 
Hey girl, sorry but I don't own a camera. Here is the best picture i have (taken with my friend's camera ) - it's just not very clear so you can't see the shimmer...and keep in mind I'm smiling so you can't see the lashes that well :O







elektra513 - thanks for the advice. I think I will try to stick to mattes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have not yet mastered cat-eyeliner but I like the way it looks!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ your eyes are so pretty! I don't think those lashes are over the top at all.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 
_
Oh and smoky eyes are ok IMO as long as they are not too, too dark. You have to mute it for day, and get creative with the shade you use to smoke it (ie not black or dark brown)


HTH_

 
Totally agree, I do a day version of a smokey eye as my regular look, I usally use a muted color (Girlie, Memrobilia, etc) and smoke it lightly with Remotely Gray. I will wear some frostier shades like Satin Taupe or Patina but nothing glittery (my Urban Decay pallates have been retired).


----------



## caramel_geek (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm...i've probably done all the no-no in terms of office makeup. I work in an engineering industry (i'm a software engineer to be exact). the atmosphere is kind of laid back (we get to wear jeans and sneakers to work). and my eye makeup range from very basic-totally-proffesional neutrals to greans and blues and greys. LOL. I think all the guys here are used to it already.

So, my point is...it totally depends on your workplace. on the first week or so, go with neutrals, just to be safe. Then you can start adding little pop of colors every now and then.

colors are fun. I love them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for neutral shades you could try:
Satin Taupe
Soba
Cork
Espresso
Woodwinked

HTHs!


----------



## kariii (Sep 16, 2009)

Me too.. I work in the financial industry.. I wear suits to work with hosiery and everything.. and I still wear make up like any normal day.. haha, but then AGAIN I think it could depend on where you work... I'm in San Francisco, so most people here are laid back and live on their own terms.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_geek* 

 
_Hmm...i've probably done all the no-no in terms of office makeup. I work in an engineering industry (i'm a software engineer to be exact). the atmosphere is kind of laid back (we get to wear jeans and sneakers to work). and my eye makeup range from very basic-totally-proffesional neutrals to greans and blues and greys. LOL. I think all the guys here are used to it already.

So, my point is...it totally depends on your workplace. on the first week or so, go with neutrals, just to be safe. Then you can start adding little pop of colors every now and then.

colors are fun. I love them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for neutral shades you could try:
Satin Taupe
Soba
Cork
Espresso
Woodwinked

HTHs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA with caramel_geek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a Software Tester and our workplace is pretty laid back too. Jeans, flip-flops ... Everything goes! For make-up colours, I've worn green and aqua blues too. I hope your office is as easy-going as that


----------



## LRWade (Sep 16, 2009)

A nice, conservative look on your eyes would be a nude slightly shimmery eye shadow (can't pick a shade cause I can't see your skin tone as well as I'd like!), with a moderate amount of liquid liner on the top lid, and a couple of coats of mascara on the top lashes. You can leave the bottom lash line bare or maybe a faint smudge of kohl liner. A small flick with the liquid liner would be ok, but nothing too "night out".
Bronzer is a bit too casual for an office because it makes the whole face shimmery. It would be better to keep the rest of the face very matte, especially under the fluorescent lighting. A healthy glow in matte powder blush (whatever you'd be most comfortable in but I'd suggest a peachy colour) will add colour without the shimmer effect of a bronzer.
Fake lashes look different on everyone, but I would suggest a few carefully places individual lashes would be more subtle then a full set.
Hope this helps!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 17, 2009)

those falsies are appropriate for work/office i think because it's not too long and crazy dramatic. they look very nice and natural. if you're afraid of the flourescent lights making ur shimmery shadows look crazy, try some mattes or satins. go natural and light with the lids and the lips.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 18, 2009)

it really depends on the company.. keep it neutral for interviews than when hired feel out what you can get away with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wear less make up to work but mostly out of laziness, and i work in a courthouse so it's pretty conservative but they really dont care about make-up or anything.
i go all out with make up on the weekends but mostly to save time i usually do a wash of color for eyeshadow, mascara (i wear tons to work, my lashes are nothing!), blush, foundation and a bold lip.  but this is more because i hate waking up early.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2009)

on my first day at my curent job nearly 2 years ago i basically used my woodwinked shadow and shroom shadow to death! they are my 'safe' shadows.  however when i realised that the guys at work weren't bothered about make up and my area manager wasn't either (his wife is also a mac addict) i thought screw it! and now i wear all colours of the rainbow to work. i've been in a managers meeting before with all blokes and one actually stopped speaking twice because he said my make up was amazing! i was wearing pink pearl pigment that day for the record!

so start off with safe colours and then branch out. and i think your falsies look fine for the day so don't worry about that.


----------



## _Kaitie_ (Sep 28, 2009)

My go-to natural shades for work are Satin Taupe, All that Glitters (lightly) and Buckwheat. I suppose it would depend on the office, though. Mattes are always good no matter what the situation, though.

I totally agree about Remotely Gray, too. Gorgeous natural smoky eye.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with L1LMAMAJ & Mizzvivaglam.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Sep 28, 2009)

I just started wearing more matte colours recently. Before that I was all about the Amber Lights or Woodwinked and Shroom. It's a big change... but after the initial awkwardness, I've grown to really like wearing mattes and looking to try more.

I have a tan, Asian, skintone, and I love using Wedge and Quarry together.

<3 A


----------



## Meisje (Oct 24, 2009)

Your everyday look sounds fine, but I would strongly advise against the false lashes. If they're identifiable as false lashes from any angle --- don't wear them.

I have worked in offices off and on for more than a decade. There's a whole lot of politics and immaturity that goes on behind the scenes --- unfortunately, some are more interested in gossip than in doing their jobs. Some folks you encounter will judge you on any and everything except the actual quality of your work.

Most of what I'm going to say applies to female supervisors. The males I've worked for don't seem to care either way what I look like --- I am in a creative field, but I've worked in every environment from button-down corporate to jeans-on-Wednesdays.

So you want to go to your interview and your first day with a very minimal, natural look. You want to get an impression of what your female coworkers and especially supervisors are doing in terms of clothing, makeup and hair. You don't want to do anything too colorful or that makes too much of a statement.

You don't want to do anything for that initial impression that will make you seem too young, sexy, or attractive. I know that sounds weird, but trust me. It will damage your credibility right off the bat. It's really unfortunate that a certain kind of (often older) female supervisor is irritated by and dismissive of any woman they perceive to be too concerned with grooming or appearance. And they don't need to constantly be reminded of your youth, beacause youth=job inexperience.

Once you have observed and noted how your supervisors dress/groom, act accordingly. If they wear ill-fitting, unflattering clothes, don't go in there looking too cute. And there are going to be some women who will hate you simply because you look great. Make sure you don't have any of those lurking around before making a decision about your look. As an entry-level employee, you need to make sure you do everything you can to succeed, even if that might mean toning down a bit to not rock the boat. It might seem weird, but if someone takes a dislike to you, they can do lots of things to make your life difficult.

Some workplaces are just plain f**ked up when it comes to appearances, and I hope you don't wind up in one of those places. One place I worked (that I promptly left) was a microcosm of junior high behaviour where everyone judged everyone else by how many Lacoste shirts they owned, how expensive their cars were, and whether or not they went to trendy nightclubs. A guy from the warehouse would occasionally stop by and say stuff like "you look like shit today" etc to various employees. Really mature.

I really hope that if your manager is a woman, you score a like-minded female supervisor, who understands that care for grooming and a love of beauty products doesn't detract from your intelligence and ability to do your job. 

Conclusion: Be very cautious about your initial impression. Proceed with care. Corporate can be brutal. Once you move up through the ranks and are more established, with a resume that proves your ability, you'll be able to be more daring. Good luck!


----------



## Meisje (Oct 25, 2009)

I just wanted to add: Normally my advice would be to be proud of how you look and look however you want. But there's a lot of compromise involved in success, whether it be when it comes to your appearance, personal life, income. So the workplace is one area where you might not be able to be 100% yourself, at least not in the beginning. A person's personal and professional worlds usually have a steep divide between them.


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 25, 2009)

I dont think you should compromise your look for success. The thing is regardless of what you do people will still look for a way to bring you down or judge you, by all means wear what you want. I am an investment banke and yes i wear bright red lipstick and purple eyeshadow but i do them one at a time and it doesnt count against me because my work is perfect. 
my advice do your thing as long as its not too much


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Your everyday look sounds fine, but I would strongly advise against the false lashes. If they're identifiable as false lashes from any angle --- don't wear them.

I have worked in offices off and on for more than a decade. There's a whole lot of politics and immaturity that goes on behind the scenes --- unfortunately, some are more interested in gossip than in doing their jobs. Some folks you encounter will judge you on any and everything except the actual quality of your work.

Most of what I'm going to say applies to female supervisors. The males I've worked for don't seem to care either way what I look like --- I am in a creative field, but I've worked in every environment from button-down corporate to jeans-on-Wednesdays.

So you want to go to your interview and your first day with a very minimal, natural look. You want to get an impression of what your female coworkers and especially supervisors are doing in terms of clothing, makeup and hair. You don't want to do anything too colorful or that makes too much of a statement.

You don't want to do anything for that initial impression that will make you seem too young, sexy, or attractive. I know that sounds weird, but trust me. It will damage your credibility right off the bat. It's really unfortunate that a certain kind of (often older) female supervisor is irritated by and dismissive of any woman they perceive to be too concerned with grooming or appearance. And they don't need to constantly be reminded of your youth, beacause youth=job inexperience.

Once you have observed and noted how your supervisors dress/groom, act accordingly. If they wear ill-fitting, unflattering clothes, don't go in there looking too cute. And there are going to be some women who will hate you simply because you look great. Make sure you don't have any of those lurking around before making a decision about your look. As an entry-level employee, you need to make sure you do everything you can to succeed, even if that might mean toning down a bit to not rock the boat. It might seem weird, but if someone takes a dislike to you, they can do lots of things to make your life difficult.

Some workplaces are just plain f**ked up when it comes to appearances, and I hope you don't wind up in one of those places. One place I worked (that I promptly left) was a microcosm of junior high behaviour where everyone judged everyone else by how many Lacoste shirts they owned, how expensive their cars were, and whether or not they went to trendy nightclubs. A guy from the warehouse would occasionally stop by and say stuff like "you look like shit today" etc to various employees. Really mature.

I really hope that if your manager is a woman, you score a like-minded female supervisor, who understands that care for grooming and a love of beauty products doesn't detract from your intelligence and ability to do your job. 

Conclusion: Be very cautious about your initial impression. Proceed with care. Corporate can be brutal. Once you move up through the ranks and are more established, with a resume that proves your ability, you'll be able to be more daring. Good luck!_

 
sadly, i agree with your post 100%. females are horrible to work for, seriously. of course there are awesome females everywhere but they never seem to be my bosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 perhaps it is because they feel they have more to prove in their title than men? who knows. but offices are brutal. it is true, many places judge you for being too pretty. and other places do not think you can work well if you look ungroomed. like i said my office does not care and many do not really care about make up but keep it natural at first to play it safe than if it seems okay to add color, whatever, than go for it.
but natural does not have to mean brown if that is not your thing. i do wear light shimmer on my eyes in colors like soft peach and it is not too frosty and totally professional.  another thing is your nails.. i do not know if you are  a nail girl (i 100% am) but for interviews and first impression, stick to a neutral on your natural nails... like a soft pink or mily shade. essie makes great work colors


----------



## luvsic (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Your everyday look sounds fine, but I would strongly advise against the false lashes. If they're identifiable as false lashes from any angle --- don't wear them.

I have worked in offices off and on for more than a decade. There's a whole lot of politics and immaturity that goes on behind the scenes --- unfortunately, some are more interested in gossip than in doing their jobs. Some folks you encounter will judge you on any and everything except the actual quality of your work.

Most of what I'm going to say applies to female supervisors. The males I've worked for don't seem to care either way what I look like --- I am in a creative field, but I've worked in every environment from button-down corporate to jeans-on-Wednesdays.

So you want to go to your interview and your first day with a very minimal, natural look. You want to get an impression of what your female coworkers and especially supervisors are doing in terms of clothing, makeup and hair. You don't want to do anything too colorful or that makes too much of a statement.

You don't want to do anything for that initial impression that will make you seem too young, sexy, or attractive. I know that sounds weird, but trust me. It will damage your credibility right off the bat. It's really unfortunate that a certain kind of (often older) female supervisor is irritated by and dismissive of any woman they perceive to be too concerned with grooming or appearance. And they don't need to constantly be reminded of your youth, beacause youth=job inexperience.

Once you have observed and noted how your supervisors dress/groom, act accordingly. If they wear ill-fitting, unflattering clothes, don't go in there looking too cute. And there are going to be some women who will hate you simply because you look great. Make sure you don't have any of those lurking around before making a decision about your look. As an entry-level employee, you need to make sure you do everything you can to succeed, even if that might mean toning down a bit to not rock the boat. It might seem weird, but if someone takes a dislike to you, they can do lots of things to make your life difficult.

Some workplaces are just plain f**ked up when it comes to appearances, and I hope you don't wind up in one of those places. One place I worked (that I promptly left) was a microcosm of junior high behaviour where everyone judged everyone else by how many Lacoste shirts they owned, how expensive their cars were, and whether or not they went to trendy nightclubs. A guy from the warehouse would occasionally stop by and say stuff like "you look like shit today" etc to various employees. Really mature.

I really hope that if your manager is a woman, you score a like-minded female supervisor, who understands that care for grooming and a love of beauty products doesn't detract from your intelligence and ability to do your job. 

Conclusion: Be very cautious about your initial impression. Proceed with care. Corporate can be brutal. Once you move up through the ranks and are more established, with a resume that proves your ability, you'll be able to be more daring. Good luck!_

 

I have not been around specktra lately b/c school has kept me insane busy, but I read through all of this and WOW! Thank you so much for the advice!!

What really struck me was - when wearing makeup in an interview - not to wear much - if any - at all. It giving a bad impression really shocked me. I have a "natural, everyday" look that I wear to school, but I am going to enter the corporate world and I honestly had no idea that it might be considered inappropriate to wear what I do every day! My false lashes are easily blended into my look, but I am now reconsidering wearing them in interviews and such... I recently went to a networking dinner that my school threw and wore my "usual makeup look"...thinking back on it, it may have been a little inappropriate. Now I am definitely thinking about toning it down a bit. 

Thank you for your advice, it was really helpful! 

And thanks to everyone who replied!


----------



## luvsic (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_I dont think you should compromise your look for success. The thing is regardless of what you do people will still look for a way to bring you down or judge you, by all means wear what you want. I am an investment banke and yes i wear bright red lipstick and purple eyeshadow but i do them one at a time and it doesnt count against me because my work is perfect. 
my advice do your thing as long as its not too much_

 
that is so inspiring to me! i am going into the business field myself and although I am not super daring in my makeup looks yet (I'm not too great at makeup lol) I think that if you do great work then that is what's very important too.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I have not been around specktra lately b/c school has kept me insane busy, but I read through all of this and WOW! Thank you so much for the advice!!

What really struck me was - when wearing makeup in an interview - not to wear much - if any - at all. It giving a bad impression really shocked me. I have a "natural, everyday" look that I wear to school, but I am going to enter the corporate world and I honestly had no idea that it might be considered inappropriate to wear what I do every day! My false lashes are easily blended into my look, but I am now reconsidering wearing them in interviews and such... I recently went to a networking dinner that my school threw and wore my "usual makeup look"...thinking back on it, it may have been a little inappropriate. Now I am definitely thinking about toning it down a bit. 

Thank you for your advice, it was really helpful! 

And thanks to everyone who replied!_

 
I'm glad I could help!

I realize my advice might come off as intense, but I learned the hard way that corporate work life requires a certain disconnect from personality due to it being very conservative and strict. Of course, it really does depend on your particular field, office environment and your supervisors --- but I'm in creative, and whereas that's usually a field where you are encouraged to _look _creative, when you're one department of a button-down multinational, "creative" looks don't really fly. Even the jewel-toned sweaters I wore seemed to cause an issue --- it's clear that my boss equated "plain and nondescript" with "capable and hardworking." 

I am also blonde with big boobs and a Minnie Mouse voice, and I am often mistaken for 10 years younger than my age (I once overheard my boss' boss admonishing her for hiring an 18-year-old. I didn't know it was me they were talking about until my boss responded that I was 30! And I was wearing a suit that day!). I am just average looking --- not a frikkin bombshell or anything --- but the combination of those three things have worked against me in a corporate setting as well. 

I wish it all weren't true and that you would be judged on performance alone! And I do hope you get a better selection of bosses than I've had in the past. But I'm glad I get to share this with someone so they can know it BEFORE they set out --- you can't unmake a first impression.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2009)

There are some great advice on this thread. I think in the end it all depends on your office and your supervisor. I'm also and engineer and work with men 99% of the time. They don't care about makeup and I'm not even sure if they notice. I cannot wear casual clothing as I work as an inspector and need to look professional but I do wear colourful makeup. I tend to stay away from red lipstick, black or super dark smokey eyes and anything with glitter. I just don't feel that they're appropriate for office work no matter what.

The 1% time that I do deal with women on my job I get compliments on my makeup


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 30, 2009)

i agree 100% that it depends on the company.  i know where i work i can wear whatever make-up i want.. and i would always wear some make-up to interviews.. not wearing any might come across as sloppy, meaning sloppy work. it is sad how women still get judged like this - mostly by other women 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your falsies really are probably fine but i would always play it safe until you know the ropes


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 30, 2009)

Just read the part about interviews for interviews i think anything more than foundation, blush (should be natural looking), eyeliner, mascara (1 coat) and lipgloss(a neutral color) is excessive. 
we can go on and on about this but i think you should do you, you are in the best position to judge what is and what is not over the top. I am starting work at another inv bank on monday my makeup will be subtle because i will be meeting people for the first time but by subtle i mean eyeshadow and lipgloss but no lipstick and after that i go back to my normal self


----------

